# ( أنتم ملح الأرض , أنتم نور العالم )



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2009)

قداسه البابا الحبيب​+++  ( أنتم ملح الأرض , أنتم نور العالم )​ أى أن فى كل مكان توجدون فيه يشرق نوركم , كالشمس التى تشرق على كل أحد بدون تمييز  ,,,, وأنت حيثما حللت يقولون عنك :
 حقا هذا من أولاد الله , وينتفع منك الكل ,
 وتملء المكان حراره وعملا ,
 وينتشر فيه ملكوت الله  , بنورك ,

+++ الله لم يره أحد قط ( يو 1 : 18 )
 ولكن انت صوره الله , الناس يرون صوره الله فيك ,ويحبون الله فى شخصك ,
 وكابن لله , تكون على صورته

+++ السفير هو مندوب الدوله وممثلها ,
 يعطى فكره عنها ,,
 هكذا سفير المسيح , يعطى فكره عن المسيحيه ,
 ان تصرفنابطريقه  روحانيه نعطى فكره عن روحانيات المسيحيه ,
 وان أسأنا السلوك , أنما نسئالى المسيحيه دون أن نقصد

+++ أنظروا الى الشمعه تضئ للكل
  أنها نور للكل  والنور يطهر
 كل مكان ولا يتدنس , يدخل النور مخدع الأمير وكذا زريبه الغنم دون أن يتنجس بها
هكذا أنتم أن ذهبتم للخطاه لا تعثرون بهم بل يمكنكم قيادتهم ألى التوبه

نقلتها لكم من كتاب
 ( تأملات فى العظه على الجبل )
( لقداسه البابا )
أخوكمالنهيسى__________
صلو ا  لأجلى______________
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2009)

تأمل راااااااااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى 

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعبك

سلام المسيح


----------

